

Ask HN: Do you have a good boilerplate consulting contract? - goodweeds

I've been consulting (devops/puppet/ruby software dev) to keep myself afloat as I learn rails and build some new web properties. I was wondering if anybody had a good simple 1 or 2 page contract they use for consulting that they might be willing to share, or if there's a good site for finding/buying these sorts of resources?
======
manuscreationis
I too would like access to said resources, should they be available.

